# Gonna try rod building (surf blank)



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok I think I'm gonna try some rod building this winter. I'm looking at building a rod for conventional set up ie: 525 mag ar simular type reel. Looking for a blank in the 12' range that will handle 8nbait and down to maybe 5nbait. (nothing too heavy) Been checking Mudhole but the harder I look the more I'm unsure...lol Don't want to sink a fortune in this first attempt but do want good quality blank. What would you guys recomend for this?

PS. Mostly a Flounder to Blue/Drum set up. (I know big range...lol)
Thanks. for any help.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Personally, I wouldn't start with a surf rod as a first. A surf rod is somewhat more complex than a regular spinning/casting rod and requires more testing. I'd start with one of Mudhole's Custom builder 7' graphite blanks, like the IS701L, (7', 8-12lb line, 1/2 - 1 1/2oz lures) which runs $16.95 in black. Throw in a guide set, a reel seat, and some cork grips (or cork tape, or no grips at all if you like) and you'll have all the components for under $50. It'll give you a chance to learn the basics and perfect your technique before moving up to an expensive surf blank.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

But if you do want a surf rod look at their surf rocket series and get a 1502, should handle all your needs, Will throw 8 uncut, but will do it better with 2" trimmed form the tip. WIll probably fit your needs better uncut, will handle 5 and 6 better uncut. This blank has just about a legendary status at the banks, thanks mostly to RDT


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

OK that was the blank I was looking at. I have a habit of going all out when I start something like this. I love to read study and learn. Gonna set up a room just for this...lol I may take me a while to get it done because I really like to take my time and do it right.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You also have a good resourse in Fishsticks in Raliegh right close to you, Call Scott and tell him what you are doing, he is always willing to help people out. He does good work himself and can offer you good advise, plus has a pretty good stock of most of what you want.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Back to basics...

Remember - you dont need to buy any fancy rod wrapping or drying equipment. A simple V-block setup works just fine. I have built all kinds of rods (fly, ultralight, bass, metal slinging, surf) with them. A basic V block setup should not run you that much...

Tom Kirkmans book "Rod Building Gude" (around $15) is a great place to start...

...Lots of help on this site...

Sandcrab


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys I did ses his book and will start with that. I will check out Fishsticks is real close and will check him out too!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ill also add, Im anout 2 hrs from you I would be more than willing to have you come over one day and go over some things with you. If it wasnt for help from some members on this board my learning curve would have been much steaper than it was


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> Personally, I wouldn't start with a surf rod as a first. A surf rod is somewhat more complex than a regular spinning/casting rod and requires more testing. I'd start with one of Mudhole's Custom builder 7' graphite blanks, like the IS701L, (7', 8-12lb line, 1/2 - 1 1/2oz lures) which runs $16.95 in black. Throw in a guide set, a reel seat, and some cork grips (or cork tape, or no grips at all if you like) and you'll have all the components for under $50. It'll give you a chance to learn the basics and perfect your technique before moving up to an expensive surf blank.


agree. Go cheap for the first couple because you will learn and ton(aka make mistakes) and don't want to waste the money on expensive parts. 

I'd build 2 or 3 cheapos before putting serious money down. You can get some cheap surf blanks too. The batsons are very reasonably priced.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

If you want to swing by my place some time after work I can show you my set up for some ideas. Also show you some things in person as opposed to watching on the computer. If you have not yet seen artie heberts video on you tube search it and watch him show you how to do a simple wrap.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

If it wasnt for Gilly I would probably still be thinking about getting started myself instead of building rods. He can help you out for sure, I hear he even makes a mean pork chop.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Your first rod will be one you are most proud of. Some people will say (Like Myself) build what you want first. It will come out better then you expected. I built my first one on a used blank I stripped down. I wish it had been a new blank with all the best stuff because it was good.

Good Luck.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Call Fishsticks here in Ral. Come on by [I only live 2 houses away, didn' you come by 31st? lol] and pick up this book on rod building!!!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

HStew said:


> Call Fishsticks here in Ral. Come on by [I only live 2 houses away, didn' you come by 31st? lol] and pick up this book on rod building!!!


HStew I may drag you over there with me but you are a long way away from me! It's more like 3 houses away!.... I spent the 31st at a bar....lol


----------

